# Chassis underside coatings. Opinions please.



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

I will soon be starting the restoration of the underside of my frs mk1.

My plan was to remove all mechanical components and then strip the entire underside back to clean steel.

Then I was going to use BH electrox followed by BH epoxy mastic for the protection.

BUT the issue is BH electrox is particularly expensive and it's only available in litre sizes. BH epoxy mastic is much the same in terms of price and sizes.



So I started looking elsewhere and came across a website called "rust.co.uk"

Now rust.co.uk do both zinc rich primer and epoxy mastic in larger sizes and chassis packs which works out quite a bit cheaper.



Question is, is the cheaper product as good quality. Would I just be paying for the BH name? Are there other systems out there that I should be aware of and does anyone on here have first hand experience with the products I've mentioned?


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have a look at this thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382562

Pages 3 and 4 show the underside protection used. Might be worth asking him what he used and why.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Another under body resto here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291977

Ford Puma, page 1 recommends some stuff for under sealing after going back to bare metal.


----------

